# sabiki on sykes



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

me and a friend went out to sykes saturday afternoon and tried out a sabiki trying to get some bait but got nothing. just wondering if you need to be in more shallow water or if theres just nothing that with bite the sabiki. thanks in advance!


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

jmiller,
I don't fish from piers typically, but the depth has nothing to do with it, as I drop sabikis on fishing spots in 80-100' of water. I usually like the bigger sabikis in the package, and always have much better luck when I just barely tip the hooks with a cut bait or tiny pieces of squid. 

Maybe others will chime in with their preference/technique.

Good luck


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Well my friend has the ones with the little white wings but still nothing


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

There is bait around all those pylons on syskes, cast along them with the hookes tipped with tiny pieces of squid and let it hit bottom, give it a few good twitches(not jerks) and if you don't have something bite it you're doing something wrong.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I like using the red #4sabiki's around the pylons at sykes for pinfish and the number #10 blue ones for hardtails. You will see the hardtails, they will bust up on the surface chasing smaller bait fish.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

x2 (I forgot about size recommendation)


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive had the best luck with with tiny J hook and squid tinitcal or small piece then you can literally just jack pinfish, pigfish, ground mullet out of the water. Sabikis dont work that well at sikes for me.


----------

